# اللي مش هيدخل يفتكر معايا هيندددددددم :))



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مايو 2013)

*سلام ونعمة

فاكرين زماااان وايام زمان وحاجات زمان
يعني مش من زمان اوي ايام التمانينات والتسعينات وانت طالع عالسلم ههههه
انا حبيت افكركوا وافكر نفسي بزمااااااااااان
وجبتلكم شويه حاجات
انما ايه لقُطة^,^

*





*فاكرين البتاع ده
**سكوبى دوو كان بيتباع قدام مدرستى

كنت عارفة الطريقه بس نسيتها ^,^

كنا بنعلقها فى الشنطه وحركات بقى ^,^
*
*




الانسان الالي
كنت بحب اقف اقلده بنفس الوقفه العبيطه دي ^,^


*
*



*
*طبعا فاكرين النظاره دي تحط جواها الشريط ده
يظهرلك صور كبيرة^,^

*




*ده البلي 
كنت طول عمري فاكره انه فيه من جوه مركب معرفش ايه الحول ده^,^


*




*دي العصايا بتاعه الاستيك
ايام ماكانت تكسب
يالهوي انا اما كنت بكسب كنت بنط نطه تجيب لحد السقف من كتر الفرحه:ura1:


*




*ده شبه اول شنطة لبستها في حياتي
وانا في اولي ابتدائي
اما كنت بقعد في الديسك كنت بزوق البت اللي جنبي عشان احط شنطتي مكانها عشان مش تترب من الارض
مفتريه من يومي^,^


*





*فاكرين لعبه العساكر دي
دي كانت لعبه اخويا لانه ولد
كنت هموت والعبها معاه بس مكانش بيرضي غلس  :  ((


*





*فاكرين المقلة دي
كانت بمغناطيس وحركات وشغل عالي اه وربنا^,*

*
*




ده تيشكت زماان ^,^


*




*وده الجدوووول
انا كنت بحب يوم الخميس اووي لان كل الحصص بتبقي العاب^,^

*
*




**الاستيكة الاورنج دي كنت بموت في ريحتها
وكلام في سركم 
من حلاوة ريحتها كنت بكولها اه وربنا^,^
*




*اللعبه الغبيه دي كانت بتجيبلي انهيار عصبي
والصراحه الاعتراف بالحق خديجه برضو
عمري ماحلتها صح^,^

شوية بقي لحلويات زمان:ura1:
*
*





شيبسي زمااااااااااااااااان
يااااااااه كنت بموت في ابو طماطم ده
كان الكيس ب 30 قرش تقريبا
اااااااااااااااييييييييييييييه دُنيا^,^

*





*مين فاكر ميكانه كنت بعشقه
بس نسيت سعره^,^

*




*لباني المفضل
عايزة اعترفلكم في سر☺
انا كنت باكل الباكو ده كله لوحدي وفي بق واحد اه وربنا^,^

*
*




تصدقوا ان البنونبون ده لسه فاكره طعمة لوقتنا هذا :  ))


*
*





**دي الشيكولاته اللي كان معاها صوابع بسكوت كانت فظيعه^,*


*




*شيكولاته كنت بموت فيها
بس كنت بحب انقي اللي ورقتها احمرا عشان انا اهلاوية بس


*





*بيبسي زمااااان
يالهوي ياجماحه انا قديمة اوي☺


*
*




**ده لبن نيدو بس قبل النيدولوك ههههههههههه*




*انا قولت اجيبلكم المحل وانتوا تنقوا حلوياتكم المفضله بقي☺


بتمني اني اكون فكرتكم بايام جميله
واللي عنده حاجه حابب يفكرنا بيها ياااااااريت بجد
هكون مجنونة يوه قصدي ممنونة:smile01
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مايو 2013)

*رجاء محبة


ياريت جيل الأي فون 
والأي باد
والأي يادماغي يقعدولنا علي جنب*:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 مايو 2013)

*فاكراه البتاع ده كنت بحبه اووووووووى*

*
*




*
ده انا كنت بكسب مكاسب 
افضل رايحة جايه على المحل لحد ما عمو البقال يقولى انتى خلصتى كل اللى فى التلاجه 
طب اعمل ايه محظوظة من يومى *


*




**الاستيكة الاورنج دي كنت بموت في ريحتها
وكلام في سركم 
من حلاوة ريحتها كنت بكولها اه وربنا^,^

وانا كمان تصدقى وماما تقولى يا بنتى دى مش بتتاكل وانا مصممة اقولها لا حلوة يا ماما وريحتها حلوة هههههه
طفولة مشردة 

*




*اللعبه الغبيه دي كانت بتجيبلي انهيار عصبي
والصراحه الاعتراف بالحق خديجه برضو
عمري ماحلتها صح^,^

نفس ذات الذكاء بتاعى بالظبط 
بصراحة كنت بفضل احاول احاول انى اعرف مفيش 
مش عارفة ده كان جهل ولا غباء من الاخرين ههههه
**
*




*
اللبان ده بقى كنت بحب اجيبه علشان 
احط رووووووج من اللون الاحمر 
والخبط بوقى وابقى شبه البلياتشو 
**
*




*شيكولاته كنت بموت فيها

كنت بعشقها انا كمان كانت من الحلويات لمفضلة لدى 
اخد بريزة من ماما واجرى اجيبها 
واجرى على بابا اقوله عاوزة بريزة واجرى اجيب واحدة تانى هههههه
كل اللى اقابله اخد منه علشان اجيب منها 

ذكرياااااااااااات جميلة واحلى ايام ايام الطفولة كانت طفولى مشردة بس كانت احسن من دلوقتى 
كانت كل حاجة لسة بخيرها انا فاكرة كنت باخد 50 قرش مصروف وبجيب كذا حاجة منه
موضوعك جميل يا قلبى وفكرنى بايام زمان الحلوة 
احلى تقييم لاحلى بتول 


*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فاكراه البتاع ده كنت بحبه اووووووووى*
> *وهو كمان كان بيحبك:smile02*
> *
> *
> ...


*يابنتي انا كنت باخد مصروف 50 قرش اجيب شييكولاته 
ولبان ومصاصه وبسكوت واشيل الباقي في حصلتي اه وربنا ايييييييييييه دُونيا:94:

بجد دايما منوراني
وبأول رد مشرفاني
وعلي طول مقيماني
اه منك ومن طيبتك ياني:smile02

ربنا يخليكي ليا يااارب**:t25:*
*ولو افتكرتي اي حاجه من ايام زمان
تعالي جري قوليلي عليها .
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2013)

*أية الطفولة البائسة دى ؟؟
بس عجبتنى النبهاهة هنا أوى 
*​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*يا أنبه أخواتك
ما هو السعر مكتوب على الأعلان
25 قرش و 30 قرش
!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2013)

فكرتيني بده بالذات
كانت هوايتي المفضله 
كنت بعمل بها عمايل 
وفاكره كنا بنعمل الشنط الخرز









​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا قاعد عمال اضحك
هي فين ايام زمان
وعجبني رد عبود اوي
هههههههههههههه
فهلا انبه واذكي اخواتك​


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 مايو 2013)

يا لهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوى انتو ناس من العصر الحجرى ..هههههههههههه

انا حضرت تقريبا كل الحاجات دى ما عدا 3 حاجة ولا حاجة كدة يعنـــــــــــــــــــى بس حاجة " فلة شمعة منورة "   

!!! فى حد بياكل اساتيك :\ !!!

بس فى ميزة فيــــــــــكى  " اهلاويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه "


----------



## kawasaki (21 مايو 2013)

طيب مين فاكر دول


----------



## kawasaki (21 مايو 2013)

ودول 







​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*يآآآهـ ذكريآت يآ وثوقتى ^^*
أنآ أكتر حآجة فآكرآهآ آلسكوبى دو بحبه أوى ، وآللبآن آللى بيلون
وفيه مصآصة ملونة كمآن ... مش هنسى إنى إتزعقلى بسببهآ ، 
آلميس آلشريرة  إفتكرتنى ملونة شفآفيفى وهم كآنو ملونين لوحدهم :act31:


*طب حد فآكر آلمرحوم دآ *











*.،*​


----------



## mary naeem (21 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههه
انا لغاية دلوقتي محتفظة بالبلي
فكرتينا بايام زمان الجميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 مايو 2013)

ذكريــات جمـيلة أوي 
 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
أييييييييييييييييييييه ايااااااااام كانت حلوووه اوووي
قول للزمان ارجع يازمان ااااااايه دونيا ههههههه
كان من حوالي 50 او 60سنه كدا هههههههه
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مايو 2013)

*ذكريات الزمن الجميل .....

فاكرين الهيلاهوب .....؟؟؟*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > * تصدقى لسا كنت عماله اعمل فى سكوبيدوهايا فى البيت هههههه*
> ...





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> [/COLOR]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية الطفولة البائسة دى ؟؟
> بس عجبتنى النبهاهة هنا أوى
> *​
> *يا أنبه أخواتك
> ...


*ياااستاذي ماهو ده افيه التعليق:smile02*
*بس سيبك انت والله منور:t23::t23:*


SaD.AnGeL قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا قاعد عمال اضحك
> هي فين ايام زمان
> وعجبني رد عبود اوي
> ...


*بص كده وراك علي ايديك الشمال هتلاقي ايام  زمان 
مركونه جنب التلاجه بس متربة شوية:smile02:smile02

وهو كل اللي عجبك من الموضوع الطويل ده رد الاستاذ عبود
تصدق ادهشتني :smile02
*[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> فكرتيني بده بالذات
> كانت هوايتي المفضله
> كنت بعمل بها عمايل
> وفاكره كنا بنعمل الشنط الخرز
> ...


*يااااه بامانه فكرتيني بالشنط الخرز دي
كان عندي واحده احمرا كنت بخرج بيها في الاعياد بس:smile02:smile02
بجد شكرا ليكي ياتماف علي مشاركتك الرائعه:t25:
*


GoGo No Way قال:


> يا لهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوى انتو ناس من العصر الحجرى ..هههههههههههه
> 
> انا حضرت تقريبا كل الحاجات دى ما عدا 3 حاجة ولا حاجة كدة يعنـــــــــــــــــــى بس حاجة " فلة شمعة منورة "
> 
> ...


*لاء ياجوجو مش حجري اووي يعني اواخر التمانينات اوائل التسعينات:smile02
ايون انا اهــــــــــلاوية والفخر ليا
وسمعني احلي سلام والله وعملوها الرجاله:smile02
نورت جوجو
*


kawasaki قال:


> طيب مين فاكر دول


*بغض النظر عن كوكي كاك وبنك الحظ
الكولونيا دي بتفكرني ببابا الله يرحمه
كان دايما يحلق دقنه ويحط منها .
بجد بشكر حضرتك جداا
لانك فكرتني بذكريات حلوة ونورتني
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ودول
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الاولاني ده فيديو جيم 
والكارتون التاني ده كاعبول  ولا ذاكرتي خانتني ؟:smile02
*


إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *يآآآهـ ذكريآت يآ وثوقتى ^^*
> أنآ أكتر حآجة فآكرآهآ آلسكوبى دو بحبه أوى ، وآللبآن آللى بيلون
> ...


*ده اول موبيل نزل تقريبا
اخويا اول مانزل جابه 
ومش عايزة اقولك يوم ماجابه عمالنا لولولولولللي فرح ياامور
وكنا مسمينه فردة شبشب
مش اخويا لالالاء الموبيل اه وربنا:smile02
نورتيني يااجمل سكروتة في الدنيا:t25:
*


mary naeem قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> انا لغاية دلوقتي محتفظة بالبلي
> فكرتينا بايام زمان الجميلة
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


*لاء البلي ده لحد دلوقتي مرترط مش لاقي اللي يشتريه:smile02
بس زمان كان مشهور اكتر
ربنا يفرحح قلبك انتي يامرمر
بجد نورتيني:t23::t23:
*


+Sameh+ قال:


> ذكريــات جمـيلة أوي
> 
> ​


*متشكرا جداا جداا
نورت:t23:
*


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> أييييييييييييييييييييه ايااااااااام كانت حلوووه اوووي
> قول للزمان ارجع يازمان ااااااايه دونيا ههههههه
> كان من حوالي 50 او 60سنه كدا هههههههه
> ​


*ايييوة غني ياست:smile02
لا يابت يامرمر انا مش كبيره اوي كده:act31:
هما عشرتاشر سنة بس:smile02
نورتي ياقلبي:t25::t25:
*


----------



## Marina coptic (22 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> 
> فاكرين زماااان وايام زمان وحاجات زمان
> يعني مش من زمان اوي ايام التمانينات والتسعينات وانت طالع عالسلم ههههه
> ...



:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ذكريات الزمن الجميل .....
> 
> فاكرين الهيلاهوب .....؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


*مرور حضرتك هو الاجمل بجد

ايون طبعا ومين يقدر ينسي الهيلاهوب
انا فاكره انا وصغيره كنت بلبس عوامتي واقعد العب بيها هيلاهوب:smile02

نورتني وشرفتني استاذي:t23:
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 مايو 2013)

وااااااااااااو فعلا ذكريات لحقت منها شويه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> وااااااااااااو فعلا ذكريات لحقت منها شويه​


*شوية اد ايه كده:smile02*
*شكرا ليك بونا وعلي وجودك في التوبيك:t23:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 مايو 2013)

*ياااااااااااة ذكريااااااات سودة الله لا يرجعها :smile01

الاستيكة اللى بتتكلمو عنها او بالاسكندرانى " الجومة " كانت بريحة الفاكهة و كان فيه قلم اللى فيه كل الالوان دة بيكتب بنفس الريحة برضه ! و كان ممنوع فى لجان الامتحانات قال يعنى متبقاش الورقة مميزة .. بس انا مكنتش باكلها انا كنت بشمها بس 

و طبعًا لا ننسى كمية العرايس اللى كنا بنلعب بيها .. و العروسة كرمبة او كرنبة اللى كانت طالعة موضة أوى :smile01 و مش هقولكم كنت مسمياها ايه :smile01 





و لعبة صيد السمك اللى فيه مغناطيس فى بوق السمكة و تحاول تصطادها من البتاعة اللى بتلف و اللى فى الغالب كنت بمسك السمكة و احط الصنارة فى بقها عشان ميجيليش احباط :smile01





و لعبة البيانو اللى بتعمل أعلى ازعاج فى الدنيا و تسمع كل الجيران ابداعى و فنى :smile02 كان عندى زى دة بالظبط بس لونه لبنى :t23: و بعده جيبت اورج محترم بس فضل البيانو دة عشقى الاول و الاخير :smile02






اما الحلويات بقا .. لا ننسى الدور الرائد لل لوليتا .. ماما كانت منعانى منها عشان الالوان الحافظة و انا بحبها .. فاما اى حد من العيلة يحب يجيبلى حاجة حلوة اقوله هاتهالى و اما ماما تزعقلى اقولها فلان اللى جاب :smile01 





و أول سناكس نزل كان اسمه كاراتيه .. كان نازل منه اخضر و ازرق تقريبًا و كان الكيس ب 10 قروش :smile01 ... الجيل كله طلع يقول على اى سناكس كاراتيه :smile01 مش كنا نعرف ان دة اسم المنتج مش الصنف :smile02 .. مش لاقياله صورة :vava:

دة اللى فاكراه دلوقتى .. لو افتكرت حاجة تانية هجيبها فى ايدى و اجى :t23:*


----------



## Marina coptic (22 مايو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> طيب مين فاكر دول



*لاااااااااااااااااااااااا حرام عليك تعبت اعصابى
انا بعشق بنك الحظ و بمووووووووووووت فى حاجه اسمها كوكى كاك و كمان مسلسل ست الحسن و ماما نجوى و بقلظ بحبهم اوى لحد دلوقتى
طب فاكرين كمان بابا ماجد كان زى الشرباااااااااات*


----------



## Marina coptic (22 مايو 2013)

*نسيت اقولك
كولونيا 55555 دى كانت جدتى بتجيبها عشان تطهر بيها لما تيجى تاخد حقنه و عشان قال ايه لما ضغطها يوطا و تدوخ الكولونيا دى بتفوقها شويه
الله يرحمها باه مكنتش بطيق الكولونيا دى*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياااااااااااة *ذكريااااااات *سودة الله لا يرجعها
> سودتيها ليه بس يابنتي:smile02
> الاستيكة اللى بتتكلمو عنها او بالاسكندرانى " الجومة " كانت بريحة الفاكهة و كان فيه قلم اللى فيه كل الالوان دة بيكتب بنفس الريحة برضه ! و كان ممنوع فى لجان الامتحانات قال يعنى متبقاش الورقة مميزة .. بس انا مكنتش باكلها انا كنت بشمها بس
> جومة هههههه يالهوي انتوا عليكوا لغة فلة:smile02
> ...


*بجد احلي ذكريات ياشقشق
ومعاكي ياحبيبتي عايزاكي تتفحصي وتتمحصي وتجيبي كل اللي في الذاكره من ذكريات:smile02
وبامانه نورتي:t25:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *لاااااااااااااااااااااااا حرام عليك تعبت اعصابى
> انا بعشق بنك الحظ و بمووووووووووووت فى حاجه اسمها كوكى كاك و كمان مسلسل ست الحسن و ماما نجوى و بقلظ بحبهم اوى لحد دلوقتى
> طب فاكرين كمان بابا ماجد كان زى الشرباااااااااات*


*ياسلام وحد ينسي بابا ماجد
*





Marina coptic قال:


> *نسيت اقولك
> كولونيا 55555 دى كانت جدتى بتجيبها عشان تطهر بيها لما تيجى تاخد حقنه و عشان قال ايه لما ضغطها يوطا و تدوخ الكولونيا دى بتفوقها شويه
> الله يرحمها باه مكنتش بطيق الكولونيا دى*


*الله يرحمها
بس ليه مكنتيش بتحبيها
دي حتي ريحتها شبه الديتول:smile02
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## e-Sword (22 مايو 2013)

*





**دي الشيكولاته اللي كان معاها صوابع بسكوت كانت فظيعه^,*

اةةةةةةةةة فكرتنى بايام زمان كنت بموت فيها مووووووووووووووت ياترى لسة موجودة ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 مايو 2013)

e-Sword قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا لوجودك نورت
وبالنسبة للشيكولاته اعتقدت انقرضت زي ماحاجات كتير انقرضت:smile01


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (7 يونيو 2013)

اولا احب انوه علي ان فترة مابين تمانين وتسعين
تعرف بحقبة الموكوسين اي الذين لم يحصلوا الحداثة ولا القدامة
ولهم جروب علي فيس بوك بأسمهم
الموكوسين
الله الله الله الله
موضوعك ولا احلي ولا اجمل ولا اروع ولا ابدع
مشاعرك وان كانت تجاه حاجات صغيرة
لكن هي بالظبط اللي ماشية في مسار الانسان الاوربي
اللي بتكون بمثابة الدينامو المحرك له
اسمحيلي كل مرة تقريبا ابقي اضيف تعليق ليه
1 انتي شخصية واقعية وجد برغم اطار رومانسيتك
   بدليل التيكيتات اللي شوفتك عارضاها
  عن جريندايزر ولا ماسينجر
     طبعا مالناش دعوة بجيل الماسينجر والشات
لان انتي قلتي يركنه علي جمب ههههههههه
اتنين انتي مهتمة بالاساتيك والاستيك
انا عن نفسي كنت اول مرة اقرا علي العصاية
اني فوزت بواحدة مجانا كنت حاسس كأن الدنيا بتضحكلي
وريحة الاستيكة كانت بتعجبني وملمسها وشكلها ولونها
عشان كدا ماكنتش بسلفها كتير لزمايلي
اخوكي ماكنش بيرضي يلاعبك معاه
ماقدرش اسميها غلاسة لانها ممكن تكون
واحد عايز يحس بخصوصية اشيائه كعرايسك ومجياجك
اتنين عارف ان لعبك بيهم مش زي لعبه فاهيكون ممل
تلاتة خايف عليهم لا يضيعه او يتفك وضع تنظيمهم
علي الارض وعارف انه يدوخ عشان يرجعهم زي ما عايز
بالنسبة لنيدو\اهديكي مقولتي
محتاجة فيد يفيدو يو نيد نيدو
ميكانو اللي كان بيطلع فيه قطع مكعبات صغيرة
وكان بربع جنيه وممكن تكوني وتبني قصر زي الصورة ورا 
الكيس
البونبون اللي عاجبك عاجبني وفاكر طعمه وفي منه دلوقتي
اللعبة بتاعة الذكاء عمري ماحلتها
سكوبي دو الاسلاك الجلدية المجدولة
كات بتعجبني ملمسها ومسكتها وماما محتفظة بواحدة
من ايام مدرستها زيها
واسكبي نورك علي منتدانا احسن
شيبسي بالطماطم هو المفضل عندي
كونك اهلاوية خلاني ارتاح شوية للاهلي لكني مخلص
لزمالكاويتي برغم اني واي اهلاوي فالزمالك تاريخ عظيم
كدا زي تاريخ الفراعنة وفريق بيبذل ما في وسعه
برغم قوه خصمه الاهلي فبينم عن شخصيتي
الشيكولاتة المدورة لسة منها دلوقتي وطعمها جميلة
الرامبا اللبان الملون كنت باكل من واحدات قليلة قدام
ماما ومن وراها باكلها كلها او في العيد
عشان كات بتخاف عليا من كترة الوانها الصناعية
اصابع الغمس في الشيكولاه اي يا ي ياه
الشنطة دي بتاعة المدرسة عجباني في شكلها ولونها
المقلمة دي لما جبتها حسيت ان اهلي وكانهم ما بخلوش
عليا بحاجة هههههههه فعلا كانت كلها حركات
وبلغتنا دلوقتي ديجيتال
الانسان الالي دا عندي من لغاية دلوقتي بالبطارية
اسمه ميكا زورد بيقول بالانجيلش
attak your wouban
يعني هاجم بسلاحك 
تيتة مامة ماما
كانت بتسمعها كحك يا لبن

انتي اصيلة جدا
لان اللي مالوش حاضر مالوش مستقبل
واللي مالوش ماضي مالوش حاضر

وفاكرة فلاش الكتيب وسماش
اكمل معاكي المرة الجاية
   صلي من اجل عظم ضعفي

                      ربنا يعوضك بكل خير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يونيو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> اولا احب انوه علي ان فترة مابين تمانين وتسعين
> تعرف بحقبة الموكوسين اي الذين لم يحصلوا الحداثة ولا القدامة
> ولهم جروب علي فيس بوك بأسمهم
> الموكوسين
> ...


بامانه مشاركتك اسعدتني جداا
عجبني اووي شرحك وكلامك عن كل حاجه نزلتها في التوبيك
استمتعت  جداا وانا بقرا كلامك 
بس زعلت اوووي لانك زملكاوي:smile02
ونصيحه مني حاول تغيرر علشان خلاص الزمالك بقي مفيهوش امل :smil6:

مستنية مشاركتك الجايه اكيد
ومستنيه تفكرني بأي حاجه جت علي بالك من حاجات زمان

صلوات العدرا تكون معاك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه ياااااااااااااااااااه فكرتينى باجمل ايام واجمل ذكريات
شكرا خااااااااالص على الموضوع الرااااااااااائع ده​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يونيو 2013)

max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه ياااااااااااااااااااه فكرتينى باجمل ايام واجمل ذكريات
> شكرا خااااااااالص على الموضوع الرااااااااااائع ده​*


*انا اللي بشكرك علي مرورك الرائع وعلي تقييمك الغالي
ومبسوطه علشان فكرتك بايام جميله
ربنا يباركك

*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (11 يونيو 2013)

انا نسيت المرة اللي فاتت
اشكرك علي مشروب تيم الشبيه بالسفن والاسبرايت
وكمان الكاميرا اللي جواها صور او التليفزيون اللعبة
واحساس حلو منك ومخيلة جميلة
انك كنتي فاكرة ان البلية جواها مركب
لاني كنت فاكر انا وكتير وماما ان القمر جواه مارجرجس
فاكرة كمان
التماجوجو الحيوان اللي بتربيه علي الشاشة
والبوم الشمعدان وتجميع الصور
واللبان اللي فيه صور طباعة
وكارتون الفواكه اللي اقولك علي سر ماكاتش تعرفه
ماما كنت بعمل عيان عشان اصحي الصبح متاخر
واتفرج علي كارتون الفواكه بتاع موزة ورولي بصوت
مؤدية الصوت اللي عرفت اسمها لما كبرت سهير البدراوي
الشهيرة جدا اللي كانت بتذيع صوتها من فترة في المترو
فكنت بشوفه الساعة عشرة الصبح معاد الحصة التالتة
فلازم كنت اقعد منها والا معاد ينفع اشوفه ههههههههه
فشعور جميل اصحابي في المدرسة مع الميس وانا مع رولي وكمان كارتون القط فيلكس
لبان السحري اللي بيعمل بلالين اصارحك اني عمري ما عرفت منه انفخ بالونة
الاتاري الصغير واتش جيم ولعبة الضفدعة اللي بتعدي الشارع وسباق السيارات وتيتريس المكعبات والثعبان
وكان لي ان اكتب لكي الكثير 
ولكن هذا شيئ تطول حكايته
اود الان ان اتركك الي محبة القدير ورعايته


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

> لاني كنت فاكر انا وكتير وماما ان القمر جواه مارجرجس


ياااااااااااااه بجد ؟؟ اخيرا ياربي لقيت حد بيقول زيي
لاني كل مااقول لحد بص للقمر هتلاقي شكل مارجرجس يستغربني اوي!


> والبوم الشمعدان وتجميع الصور
> واللبان اللي فيه صور طباعة


البوم الشمعدان ده فكراااااه ااوي كأنه كان لسه امبارح صدقني
واللبان ده كنت بموت فيه 



> وكارتون الفواكه


اممممممم مش قادره افتكر ده للاسف
مش لاني مكنتش لسه اتولدت ابسيلوتلي هههههههه
انما لاني اكيد مكنتش بتابعه : ))


> وكان لي ان اكتب لكي الكثير
> ولكن هذا شيئ تطول حكايته
> اود الان ان اتركك الي محبة القدير ورعايته


وانا حابه افتكر واستمتع بالكثير اللي عند حضرتك
وكل ماوقتك يسمح ياريت تيجي تفكرنا

ربنا يباركك وشكرا جدا لحضرتك


----------



## grges monir (12 يونيو 2013)

حد سمع هنا عن شمروب حاجة ساقعة  كان ةاسمة سبيرو سباتس كان على الغطا رسمة نحلة كنا بنقول عليها دبانة 
ولا تقولى بيبسى ولا كولا مشروب تفاح وليمون كان اكثر من رائع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> حد سمع هنا عن شمروب حاجة ساقعة  كان ةاسمة سبيرو سباتس كان على الغطا رسمة نحلة كنا بنقول عليها دبانة
> ولا تقولى بيبسى ولا كولا مشروب تفاح وليمون كان اكثر من رائع


كان عالغطا دبانه او نحله 
حضرتك متأكد انه مشروب ولا بيرسول :smile01

لاء للاسف معداش عليا ده
بس فاكره ده سينالكو





نورت الموضوع المتواضع يااستاذي:t23:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> حد سمع هنا عن *شمروب *حاجة ساقعة  كان ةاسمة *سبيرو سباتس* كان على الغطا رسمة نحلة كنا بنقول عليها *دبانة *
> ولا تقولى بيبسى ولا كولا مشروب تفاح وليمون كان اكثر من رائع


*أيوة يا جرجس ....الله يفتح عليك 
كانت المشروبات زى سينالكو وأسباتس مٌقلدة بدأت تنتشر
علشان كدة والدى الله يرحمه لما كان يبعتنى أشترى له ( أسباتس ) 
كان يقولى أسباتس من أم دبانة .... من أوم أية ؟؟
دباااانة 

بس أية  **شمروب دى ؟؟؟ *​


----------



## tamav maria (12 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة يا جرجس ....الله يفتح عليك
> كانت المشروبات زى سينالكو وأسباتس مٌقلدة بدأت تنتشر
> علشان كدة والدى الله يرحمه لما كان يبعتنى أشترى له ( أسباتس )
> كان يقولى أسباتس من أم دبانة .... من أوم أية ؟؟
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
اسباتس ام دباااااااااااانه هههههههههههه
بس اكيد ياعبود الاسم ده ليه سبب 
يمكن اسم الشركه دبانه هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (12 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (12 يونيو 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة يا جرجس ....الله يفتح عليك
> كانت المشروبات زى سينالكو وأسباتس مٌقلدة بدأت تنتشر
> علشان كدة والدى الله يرحمه لما كان يبعتنى أشترى له ( أسباتس )
> كان يقولى أسباتس من أم دبانة .... من أوم أية ؟؟
> ...


وكان بيجلكم نفس  ازاي تشربوها بعد الدبانه تيي:thnk0001:

وبالنُسبة لشمروب ده اكيد كان صاحب شركة الدبانة:smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


>


7 قروش ؟ ده اكيد كان عليها عرض



او طول:smile01:smile01


----------



## nardeen (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههه ياااه الحاجات دي كانت وجودة بجد و30 قرش يانهار اسود  لا بس علي فرة انا بعشق السكوبي دوو جدا كنت عملا منهم كتير جدا ولحد دلوقتي طلع مودة تاني انك علقي منه في الشنطة ومع المفاتيح  *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *ههههههههههه ياااه الحاجات دي كانت وجودة بجد و30 قرش يانهار اسود  لا بس علي فرة انا بعشق السكوبي دوو جدا كنت عملا منهم كتير جدا ولحد دلوقتي طلع مودة تاني انك علقي منه في الشنطة ومع المفاتيح  *


ههههههههه شوفتي ياتوتا اسعار زمان
متوعيش انتي عالحاجات دي:smile02

وانا كنت بحب السكوبي دوو جدا 
بس مكنتش بعرف استعمله:vava:

نورتي ياحبيبتي


----------

